# Diesel Boost Guage



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I want to do the same (eventually).

There are thread(s) about a pillar pod avaiable on the market. You'll have to search.

Finding a tap into the intake (_preferably post-intercooler I would imagine_) would be the only other trick.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just installed a multi-gauge and was surprised that a diesel motor pulls no vacuum.

Guess I need to learn more


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

ur right diesel motors dont have vacuum, that why all of the older ones had vacuum pumps on them. now days everything is elec operated instead of vacuum operated.
i want a boost gauge as well but the piping from the intercooler to the intake is plastic not sure if tapping it will hold under pressure


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Max boost is 23psi if anybody is interested


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

ooohhh i am!! nice!!! are running ultra gauge? or a dial gauge???
if dial where did u mount and tap? pics?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nellie said:


> ooohhh i am!! nice!!! are running ultra gauge? or a dial gauge???
> if dial where did u mount and tap? pics?


Ultragauge do a good job!

I see the psi max(23), the thorque, (261-264) and the over boost(285). 

Nice gauge!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have been looking at the Ultraguage and I am pretty sold on it. By the page I cannot tell if it is wired or wireless. Can anyone elaborate on that?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Its wired.. Plugs into your OBDII port..


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have also been looking into the Torque app. It has a boost gauge on it as well. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not great pics, as I took them while driving.

I own Torque pro. Here is a video I made with my Sonic: Trifecta Sonic - YouTube

I like the Ultragauge because I don't have to mess with my phone. I really like Torque because you can customize the gauges and get graphs in real time. Torque is very nice, but running the program everytime you get in your car is kinda tedious.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Not great pics, as I took them while driving.
> 
> I own Torque pro. Here is a video I made with my Sonic: Trifecta Sonic - YouTube
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info. I have a Nexus 7 that I want to put in the car. I am looking to put it where the cubby is on the top of the dash. I am looking to design something to put the tablet in that I can remove it every night, since I use it for other things. I am still doing research. I have also been thinking of designing something like that for the ultragauge too.


----------

